# SB heavy 10



## dlane (Nov 5, 2014)

Any body know where i can find a parts list/ parts diagram for this year lathe
thanks     :noidea:
Derrick


----------



## rw1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Google will find it in .27 seconds....

CE 3458 parts manual....... everything you need to know


----------



## HMF (Nov 7, 2014)

We had it in downloads.


----------



## dlane (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info that's what I've been needing. Me and these new things don't always get along well.
Probably start a new thread on the refurbish   
Derrick


----------



## Bryant Thonason (Nov 16, 2014)

leblondparts.com sells old parts for Southbend along with parts for other US machine tools no longer in production.


----------



## dlane (Nov 26, 2014)

*reverse tumbler gear screw stud*

plaza sent me one that was a sloppy fit i returned it and he said there was a .001 dif between my broke one and any he could find .
emailed latheman he said he has a good one for $ 45 seems high , anyone know of a another source, and dimensions of a good one 
Thanks


----------

